# Tank you soz much Ms. Lori!!!!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori, oh my gosh!!! This little outfit is to die for!!! Thank you so very very much!!! Girl, you are far to generous!!! I'm speechless! You know how much I love Louis Dog!!! It is just beyond beautiful!!! Thank you again! I am in awe of your kindness!!! :daisy: :love5:

Gia sayz: Ms Wori, itz too bigz for Ms. Jadey, so Iz will model itz for you. : )





































Thanks again, girl!!! :daisy:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is fantastic, it looks made just for Gia, it fits her so perfectly and she looks so sweet in it. Love the bone in the back pocket. hee hee. So sweet and generous of Lori!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love it so much...very very pretty.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How cute!! And that's a perfect fit for her!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

wow she looks adorable


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aw how totally sweet of Lori!  She looks fabulous in that . :love1:
The gold bone in the pocket cracked me up, tooooo cute!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much, ladies! It is a perfect fit for Gia! Nice because most everything the Wee's have is baggy! That's what is nice about the more pricey clothes, they are much smaller! I love Louis Dog, but can't really afford them. I did look back at Christmas time when some of the ladies were buying some things. I was afraid to buy online not knowing how the sizes fit. But the one Gia is wearing is actually sized very very close to the manufactures measurements. It is a 10" chest, and fits Gia perfect! I LOVE it!! Lori is just the sweetest, most kind, generous person I know! We can't thank her enough for such a wonderful gift! :daisy:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yay.....I'm glad it worked for Gia, I figured it would fit either Jade or her. I couldn't resist. I have both colors for Ivy and Fern and thought the cream would look gorgeous on any of the girls so glad you love it I just love the ruffles on the hood


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Yay.....I'm glad it worked for Gia, I figured it would fit either Jade or her. I couldn't resist. I have both colors for Ivy and Fern and thought the cream would look gorgeous on any of the girls so glad you love it I just love the ruffles on the hood


You are just so sweet!!! (((((Hugs))))) I tried it on Jade, it swallows her. The hood covers her whole head. :lol: Poor little thing can't wear much of anything. I have found a few pieces that fit her, but few and far between. Not only is she really teensy, she's super skinny. She eats like a horse, though. I haven't tried it on Lexie, she was sleeping. Normally Gia & Lexie wear the same size. So it probably fits them both, which will be nice. Lexie is just a bit longer than Gia, not by much. I'll be sportin' it on one of them very soon. We'll have to go show it off somewhere.  Thank you so much, Lori! You are the greatest!!!! I bet Fern & Ivy look adorable in their's! They look adorable in everything! Such lucky little girls!! 

PS~ Yes, those ruffles are precious! The whole outfit is beyond beautiful!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well...now I kinda know what size Jade is. I'll keep an eye out for super duper itzy bitzy lol!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww that's a very cute shirt. But doesn't matter what your chis wear they always look adorable.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

perfect for miss Gia!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How sweet, Elza, thank you! : )

Thanks Moni! : )



Ivy's mom said:


> Well...now I kinda know what size Jade is. I'll keep an eye out for super duper itzy bitzy lol!!


Awww, Lori, you have done more than enough! : ) :daisy: Jade is so hard to buy clothes for that I don't even try anymore. :lol:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Gia looks gorgeous in the new outfit from Lori... and so ladylike!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That is adorable!
That line runs small? where do you get it? B has barely any clothes cause most of the XS stuff I find is still too big on him.
Is that an online boutique? or is it carried in stores... off to look.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> Gia looks gorgeous in the new outfit from Lori... and so ladylike!


Thank you Deb! :daisy: We love it!! 



KittyD said:


> That is adorable!
> That line runs small? where do you get it? B has barely any clothes cause most of the XS stuff I find is still too big on him.
> Is that an online boutique? or is it carried in stores... off to look.


Thank you Kitty! : )

Yeah, it runs quite small. Smallest in this brand is XS. Their XS is like an XXS, though. It has a 10 inch chest. All of the pricey lines run real small, which is nice for the tiny tots. 

Girl, I can imagine that the XS clothes are too big for little B! He's no bigger than Gia. I buy XXS for Gia & Lexie. I really have to go by measurements though, because all lines seem to make things different. The little outfit that Gia is wearing is by Louis Dog. Go check it out. I know you'll love their stuff, and their XS should fit pretty good. : )


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Gia looks adorable, and the little outfit fits her perfectly. I really love it!
Lori your such a sweetie!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So so cute! That is just perfect on Gia!

T what about etsy.com for Jade, almost everyone makes their dog clothes custom to your pups measurements. I liked this shop a lot:
Pet it Luxury Small Dog Apparel by PetitDogApparel on Etsy
but there are tons of others and Im sure any of them would be happy to make something just for Jade


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gia looks beautiful in it!!  I've never heard of Louis Dog! I must look them up now!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, i love that louis dog lovely one jumper! i got one for Minnie in the hot choco color, but it wasnt long enough and i was afraid the next size would be too big in the chest. so i exchanged it for the Mocomoco bear coveralls.  wow, that was such a nice gift from Lori. it looks adorable on Gia


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Gia looks adorable, and the little outfit fits her perfectly. I really love it!
> Lori your such a sweetie!


Thank you Lisa! I agree. The outfit fits Gia like it was made especially for her. We love it!! We are so grateful to Lori for such a generous, gorgeous gift! Lori is the best!! :daisy:



Reese and Miley said:


> So so cute! That is just perfect on Gia!
> 
> T what about etsy.com for Jade, almost everyone makes their dog clothes custom to your pups measurements. I liked this shop a lot:
> Pet it Luxury Small Dog Apparel by PetitDogApparel on Etsy
> but there are tons of others and Im sure any of them would be happy to make something just for Jade


Thank you Katy! : ) It is so pretty, and looks so nice on Gia. 

I have a few things that Jade can wear. She rarely wears clothes, though. None of my pip squeaks like clothes. I live in Texas, it rarely gets super cold here. When it does the pups will only go out for a few minutes, then back inside they go. I like to have a few things for pics, and special outings. I'll take a peek at the link. Thank you so much! : )



rms3402 said:


> Gia looks beautiful in it!!  I've never heard of Louis Dog! I must look them up now!


Thank you Rachel! : ) There is another line by Wooflink that is very nice too.



elaina said:


> Oh, i love that louis dog lovely one jumper! i got one for Minnie in the hot choco color, but it wasnt long enough and i was afraid the next size would be too big in the chest. so i exchanged it for the Mocomoco bear coveralls.  wow, that was such a nice gift from Lori. it looks adorable on Gia


Isn't it beautiful! I was floored when I opened the gift. Such a generous, awesome surprise! I truly can't thank Lori enough. If I could see her I would give her a great big hug!!! 

I'm not familiar with the rest of LD sizes, but this one fits Gia like it was made for her. I need to try it on Lexie too. I think it will be a nice fit for her as well. 

You should share pics of the lil outfits that you got for Minnie. I remember you guys ordering, but I don't think I ever saw pics. I bet Minnie looks like a doll in her pretties. :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori, thank you again!!! We love you!!! You are the best!!! :daisy:


----------

